# What's this red stuff?



## Unnr (May 8, 2010)

It's kinda halfway between the top and the sand.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Looks like dead pieces of plant waiting to 'rot' off where old leaves have died or been seperated from the plant. Doesn't look like anything unusual-- at least not there- maybe if it were a super sharp image plant people could tell you what was going on.


----------



## Unnr (May 8, 2010)

It's not part of the leaf, and it's bright red, not rusty... and it's mostly on new growth. It's not moving.

<shrug>

-Unnr


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Need a better pic, looked like plant rot to me also. It could be red/brown algae?


----------



## Unnr (May 8, 2010)

Maybe Algae. But no-one seems to be eating it, and it's very round. I'm keeping an eye on it for now. If I get organized, I will try and get a better pic. It's hard with the telephoto lens, and shooting from the far end of the room. Or possibly just ludicrous  

It doesn't seem to be hurting anything, or growing, or anythingat all,really.

-Unnr


----------



## Unnr (May 8, 2010)

Flowers!!!!!!!


----------

